
Machine Learning in Clojure - tosh
https://github.com/thinktopic/cortex
======
tosh
Blog post about identifying cats and dogs using Cortex:
[http://gigasquidsoftware.com/blog/2016/12/27/deep-
learning-i...](http://gigasquidsoftware.com/blog/2016/12/27/deep-learning-in-
clojure-with-cortex/)

